
A Beginner’s Guide to Deploying Production Web Apps to Docker - j_mcnally
https://medium.com/@j_mcnally/a-beginner-s-guide-to-deploying-production-web-apps-to-docker-9458409c6180#.iksr7jtps
======
jxm262
Cool read. I'm still pretty new to Docker and this is my first time hearing of
DockerHub. Seems pretty cool and affordable, I'll give it a shot soon.

